# Have you seen these Processors before



## escrap (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey guys, i pulled these out some old Toshiba notebooks. Not sure if anyone has ever seen them or if they yield pretty good. I think they are intel processors, but i got rid of the boards before looking.


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 15, 2009)

They look like heat sinks that are gold plated or yellow anodized aluminum. The riveted studs in the corners look like a means to mount them over the tops of surface mounted integrated circuits.

In the photo they look to be solid metal, not ceramic, fiber, or plastic cpus.

I would strip them in the sulfuric cell if they are indeed gold plated and not yellow anodized aluminum heat sinks.

Steve


----------



## butcher (Nov 15, 2009)

Steve do you know what yellow anodized aluminum is made from?
Have seen it used in german medical catscan manchine, also there was a strange brass looking metal that did not melt like brass, this metal was used around the sensor ring so I assumed it was to not effect the field or sensor's, guess I have to dig it up and try testing it, the Germans Siemens usually made top quality stuff, from what I understand they were in bussiness during Hitler's rule.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 15, 2009)

During the anodizing process, a thin, usually transparent, protective, porous, aluminum oxide film is formed on the aluminum surface. This porous surface will readily absorb dyes. The dyes come in many colors, including a yellow dye which sort of gives a final appearance of gold. The golden surface is usually shiny since you're seeing the shiny aluminum through the yellow transparent coating. Anodizing is done by making the aluminum the anode in an electrolytic sulfuric, chromic, or phosphoric acid solution of various concentrations. Fairly high voltage is used. Other metals, such as titanium, can be anodized.


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 15, 2009)

The best thing will be to take one of these mysterious things apart. I cant see any pins or contact points or whatever what will look like IC or CPU. My uneducated guess and I will put 99% on it that they are heatsinks. That other 1% is still in the game. 8)


----------



## escrap (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. One thing also is that there was a heat sink over the top of the chip on the opposite side that these were on. The heat sink was just like any other one you would see over a chip. Steve they are all metal. One thin I do notice is that they seem much heavier than a normal piece of aluminum would feel.


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 16, 2009)

If that is all metal thing it is not a chip. Just googled pictures old+toshiba+laptop+motherboard and you will see that this is just part of heatsink which is positioned on top of cpu. You dismantled notebooks from where cpu was already taken out.
We have to remember that all what gliters is not always gold.


----------



## glorycloud (Nov 16, 2009)

Raining on our parade again, eh Mr. Limerick? :lol: 

I am getting ready to break down (50) or so old notebooks. I will try and
take a few photos if I can of what the m/b's look like. 8)


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 16, 2009)

escrap said:


> ... One thing also is that there was a heat sink over the top of the chip on the opposite side that these were on. The heat sink was just like any other one you would see over a chip. Steve they are all metal. One thin I do notice is that they seem much heavier than a normal piece of aluminum would feel.



The proper term for the metallic object is heat spreader. It couples the heat from the core of the integrated circuit to the aluminum heat sink you mentioned.

The heavy weight suggests it is likely a copper tungsten alloy under the plating. The jury is still out on what the plating is, I would bet on anodized aluminum, but it may be gold. A quick dip in the sulfuric reverse plating cell or a spot test should provide the answer.

Steve


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 17, 2009)

glorycloud said:


> Raining on our parade again, eh Mr. Limerick? :lol:



eh... Raining constantly. Miserable weather. We can see sun once weekly for one-two hours...


----------



## Chumbawamba (Nov 17, 2009)

> The heavy weight suggests it is likely a copper tungsten alloy under the plating.



Steve, why would they alloy tungsten with the copper? Cost? And do you know if this is done with all CPU heatsinks or just these in particular? I've been collecting the copper heatsinks I find and planned to melt them all down into one (or several) big copper ingot(s), but if there's W in there then that will certainly spoil my plans (unless I get a hotter furnace).

Sometimes the aluminum heatsinks on CPUs will have a copper lug attached for better heat conduction. Sometimes the lug is plated a shiny silver color (tin? or perhaps silver?) I figured the lug in most cases is either tinned copper or a brass alloy. I extract the copper bit and throw the aluminum into my high grade barrel that I plan to sell to the local backyard metal casting crowd for more than I can get for it at the local scrapyard (no more than $.60/lbs at current prices, which sucks).


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 17, 2009)

Chumb,

Many heat spreaders are made of copper tungsten alloy because of it's heat ttransfer properties. You will find these integrated into many cpus like the Cyrix double side gold ones and the famous Pentium Pro. 

The reason I would guess the ones he is asking about are tungsten alloy is because he specifically mentioned they were heavy.


escrap said:


> I do notice is that they seem much heavier than a normal piece of aluminum would feel


Tungsten has a density similar to that of Platinum.

Heat sinks are made of aluminum typically.

The heat spreader rests directly on top of the cpu core to conduct heat away from the core. Heat sinks sit on top of the heat spreader to cool the spreader down. As I already mentioned, heat spreaders are frequently integrated into the cpu structure. Some cpus do not have a heat spreader.

Steve


----------



## Oz (Nov 17, 2009)

It is much closer to gold in density and is used to counterfeit gold at times.

Tungsten 19.25g per cc
Gold 19.30g per cc
Platinum 21.45g per cc


----------



## blkbrdpaul (Feb 22, 2011)

from what I can see they appear to be Celeron CPU 2 ghz variety. Not sure what the the corner holes are ? maybe non standard securing method for special app. or spec CPU ? probably doesn't affect qty of precious metal used anyway .


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 22, 2011)

blkbrdpaul said:


> from what I can see they appear to be Celeron CPU 2 ghz variety. Not sure what the the corner holes are ? maybe non standard securing method for special app. or spec CPU ? probably doesn't affect qty of precious metal used anyway .



I had one "opened" or "deconstructed". Not circuitry, not wires, nothing in that thing. It is heatspreader and not CPU.


----------



## stihl88 (Feb 22, 2011)

I stripped one in my Sulphuric Cell the other week and it stripped in a matter of a few seconds.


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 22, 2011)

You stripped layer of varnish and dye from alluminum not gold. Try to put piece in acid and test with stannous.


----------



## stihl88 (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm pretty sure i did, i can't remember 100% as i stripped a lot of odd ball parts at that time...
I'll take a look one day when i remove the stripped parts from there rinse container.


----------

